# ceiling collapse



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm doing some prep for a townhome that's about to go on the market. House is vacant. This afternoon I stopped by for a couple things and their painter was quietly going about his business (rolling the main floor ceilings at the time) "Hey, how's it going?". "Fine" 

Then I walked upstairs and found that one of the bedroom ceilings had just completely failed - everything dumped on the floor just as it had fallen off the trusses. So I went back down and asked "So what happened up there?" "Oh my goodness, that....!"

Turns out the day before there was a hairline crack and he was asked to do a crack repair before repainting. He hadn't gotten to that room yet, but mentioned it was sagging somewhat (a new development, since it wasn't sagging last week when I was there). Anyway, during the day it gave way completely. "Crack - boom". A cleaning crew was there, too, also downstairs at the time. Good thing they weren't under it.

Reason for failure? It was glued, but few fasteners (drywall nails) were to be found anywhere. Built in '85. There was some evidence of a roof leak above, as well. Frankly, I'm amazed how cleanly the entire thing peeled off. Only about 2' remained along one side.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I had a 14' 5/8 sheet fall on my head one time. We were putting it up. I screwed off the first 2 joists with 5 screws each, then hit the middle 2 joist with 5 screws each, went to the far end and screws off the last joist. Told my helper he could let go. He takes 2 steps and the sheet fell on my head. Fvck that hurt


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The electrician probably stepped on it while running wires in the attic.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

in the UK when i was taking my spraky course we used to work in fake rooms in these workshops. They were about 15x15 and had a loft and standard room under it. You would practice all your work in these. It's unreal how many times people would come crashing through the loft part. Almost every time it would be a leg splitter and they land on their nads. Then anyone in the room below would grab then and pull both their legs :blink: 

Best one was a guy who was using a 4" core drill. It bound up and he spun round about 6x before he let off the trigger lol. 

They were fun times.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

The weight of the drywall plus being taped together will easily come down in one big mass. Especially the old ''nailed up''board.

When doing demo's you will learn this can be somewhat dangerous if you are not paying attention.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> The weight of the drywall plus being taped together will easily come down in one big mass. Especially the old ''nailed up''board.
> 
> When doing demo's you will learn this can be somewhat dangerous if you are not paying attention.


I recently took down a plaster ceiling that was held in place by the chandelier & armored cable stapled to the joist.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's one for you, I worked Insurance repairs for 27 years. I got a call for estimate from a young couple that was renting a home and the ceiling had caved in. So I went to the house which was built in 1924 the old guy who owned the place had a couple Handymen come in. well they had no idea how to fix the water damaged plaster, so they installed a drop ceiling the 2x4 fiberglass panels the kind they use in basements. Well the young guy was telling me that when the ceiling fell in he had just grab his son out of his playpen took him to the kitchen to feed him, when he said "I though the house blew up" he said it shook the house when that plaster ceiling hit the floor! There was a section about 8'x6' fell out of a 12'x14' room crush the playpen:no:
So if you ever see any kind if ceiling tile over plaster know there has been a water leak at some time. And to cover it up instead of removing it an repairing it, can be dangerous. I seen a lot of damage done by water. Where whole house ceilings walls cave in.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I'm doing some prep for a townhome that's about to go on the market. House is vacant. This afternoon I stopped by for a couple things and their painter was quietly going about his business (rolling the main floor ceilings at the time) "Hey, how's it going?". "Fine"
> 
> Then I walked upstairs and found that one of the bedroom ceilings had just completely failed - everything dumped on the floor just as it had fallen off the trusses. So I went back down and asked "So what happened up there?" "Oh my goodness, that....!"
> 
> ...


Some Idiot hangers think It's faster to just tack up the boards As they go along.. Then at the end of the day They go back and screw/nail off the rest. This method Is idiotic IMO!! The glue will haze over If they don't screw off as each sheet Is placed ... 

Sounds to me like they forgot about that room at the end of the day .:whistling


----------

